# 100 ταράτσες



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

Η θέα της Ακρόπολης από 100 ταράτσες της Αθήνας. Η προτίμησή μου (η επιλογή δεν είναι εύκολη):


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Η δική μου ήταν εύκολη. Είχε τρία προσόντα: την απουσία της σημερινής πόλης που με θλίβει, την παρουσία της φύσης που με γαληνεύει, και την ωραία ανάμνηση ότι τη γωνιά αυτή την έχουμε μοιραστεί λίγοι φίλοι που καθήσαμε στην ταράτσα για παρέα, καφέ και γλυκό.






 # 73 Thissio View, Αγίας Μαρίνης 2 και Αποστόλου Παύλου 25, Θησείο

Ξεχώρισα ακόμα και δυο-τρία άλλα:

# 52 Αποστόλου Παύλου 35, Θησείο

# 21 Κηρυκείου 6, Μοναστηράκι

# 56 Μακρυγιάννη 7


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2014)

Εαρίωνα, στο κειμενάκι της #31 υπάρχει κι ένα "χίψτερ".;)

Από τις πολλές που μου άρεσαν, ξεχώρισα αυτήν εδώ. Επειδή δεξιά φαίνεται το λιμάνι και ο "πύργος" του Πειραιά (ίσως και η Αίγινα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος), η θάλασσα και τα καράβια, τα βουνά της απέναντι ακτής στο βάθος. Ένα εξαιρετικό φόντο που δείχνει την ενότητα του τοπίου.
Η άναρχη δόμηση της Αθήνας έχει γίνει πια αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής μας -ώρες ώρες μέχρι που την αγαπάμε κιόλας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Εαρίωνα, στο κειμενάκι της #31 υπάρχει κι ένα "χίψτερ".


Τα συνηθίζει αυτά ο Γεωργακόπουλος. Γράφει και "λινξ".


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Δεν πάω παρακάτω. Σταμάτησα στην 21!

http://100taratses.com/image/74045105456


----------

